# War has started



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

ari just announced first stages have begun!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bomb,bomb,bomb,bomb..from meet the parents


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

10:15 Bush speaks...... Bombs over baghdad.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

watchin NBC. what a country we live in, we can sit on our asses eatin popcorn, watchin people get blown up by planes launching missles from hundreds of miles away.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

How great would it be if we got Sadam with these preliminary bombs. Whata short war it would be.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> watchin NBC. what a country we live in, we can sit on our asses eatin popcorn, watchin people get blown up by planes launching missles from hundreds of miles away.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

We did all that arguing for the last month and it has finally started


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

may God be with our boys


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

to all my boys out their in the iraqi desert......i'm comin to join you on the 24th!!!!

OOHRA!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. may god watch over our boyz!!!

Good luck to you too Spikey. I feel for you bro. I have friends, co-workers, patients from my work there also. Wish I was ther to be with and help you guys..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> watchin NBC. what a country we live in, we can sit on our asses eatin popcorn, watchin people get blown up by planes launching missles from hundreds of miles away.


 Of course!!







I cant wait til the end of this movie









May God keep are men safe!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> watchin NBC. what a country we live in, we can sit on our asses eatin popcorn, watchin people get blown up by planes launching missles from hundreds of miles away.


 i think you're the only person that i can say would eat popcorn and watch bombs fall from the heavens


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

> to all my boys out their in the iraqi desert......i'm comin to join you on the 24th!!!!


God bless our army... and God bless you too.

Help us all kick some Sadaam ass!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

unxchange said:


> > to all my boys out their in the iraqi desert......i'm comin to join you on the 24th!!!!
> 
> 
> God bless our army... and God bless you too.
> ...


 i'll bring some sand back for you







....would you also like a turbin and some apricots from iraq?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Black Piranha said:


> watchin people get blown up by planes launching missles from hundreds of miles away.


Yeah, isn't war a heroic thing









It's a sad day, but unfortunately it was inevitable, and something that has to be done :sad:









I'd like to add this: I find it offensive and even embarrassing (I mean, we belong to the same species....) to see how some of you are actually *happy* with war







I can understand that everyone was tired of waiting, but being happy about it?!?!? It shows how little you know what effects and impact a war has on a country: you're always the party that delivers, and never the receiving party
I guess it's because you for sure are not the people who will suffer the consequences, huh? Just chilling on the couch, watching a country being bombed to rubbles, innocent people dying..... I assume it's too far away to care about that, right?








No matter what: war is never a good or happy thing, sheesh....









Call me hippie or commie or whatever for saying this, I don't care...

It kinda reminds me of WW1, when veryone was happy the war started and soldiers marched into the battle field singing: everyone knows how that one ended.......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Couldn't have said it better..

I applaud Judazz on this one... *Applaud*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Couldn't have said it better..
> 
> I applaud Judazz on this one... *Applaud*


So you don't think I'm a hippie?!?!?!?!?






























They really like me :smile:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Very sickley to see you people wanting war, I dont think you realize the backlash will be more then this is worth.

1) Thousands of innocent civilians will be killed
2) It will increase terrorism around the world
3) Our government is lying to us about the reasons it wants to go to war.

The main reason proffered for wanting to attack Iraq is that Saddam Hussein wields weapons of mass destruction that are likely to blow us up any second. That is absolute foolishness. Iraq did have weapons of mass destruction in the 1980s, the materials of which were provided to Saddam Hussein by his then-ally, the United States. The U.S. government conveniently averted its eyes when Hussein used these weapons first on Iran, and then on his own civilian population. But then he became our mortal enemy when he committed the one truly unforgivable crime: not following U.S. orders (when he invaded Kuwait in 1990).

There is currently no evidence that Iraq has weapons of mass destruction. And if our goal is truly a safer world, if our objective must be to disarm Iraq of any of these weapons that it may have, we must pursue weapons inspection in a serious manner, not as a stepping stone to all out war.

The second justification for attacking Iraq is even flimsier: that it is a crucial component in the war on terrorism. It should be apparent to any rational person that politically and economically dominating countries in the Middle East with violence and malice will lead to more, rather than less, terrorism. There has been a tremendous propaganda effort on the part of the administration to confuse this issue and divert attention away from the fact that, despite carpet-bombing Afghanistan into a lunar landscape, public enemy #1 Osama bin Laden remains at large-- and al Qaeda, the terrorist network that we hunted in Afghanistan is still operative. Saddam Hussein is a convenient target to go after in light of that embarrassment to the administration.

The real underlying causes for the White House's panting and drooling to got to war are oil and domestic politics. Iraq has the second-largest oil reserves on earth, and, given that both the president and vice-president are former oil company executives, it's reasonable to assume that these men are very familiar with Iraq's oil wealth. It is important for them to gain control of these huge oil reserves not just for the use of the United States, but also to control other countries that are equally dependent on petroleum.

The war fervor is also a convenient to deflect attention away from Bush's corrupt and failing administration. Corporate crime is at an all time high, 40 million Americans live below the poverty line, 50 million are without any sort of health care, and the environment and economy are on fast tracks to ruin. The sure way to keep all of these scandals off the front page is to call on the teeth-grinding Rumsfeld to snarl his way through another press conference.

The evil Nazi second-in-command Hermann Goering wrote, "the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. All you have to do is tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same in any country." This philosophy of waving boogeymen around to terrorize the populace, rob them of their civil liberties and keep them quiet while shady foreign and domestic policy decisions are implemented is surely not new to the Bush administration.

It is an unforgivable crime to the memory of those killed on September 11 to use their deaths as a false pretense to grab for oil, roll back civil liberties, and play party politics. But fortunately, people are taking a stand against this insanity. For the first time in the history of the United States, there is a strong and growing anti-war movement. This movement is occurring around the world as well. Just yesterday in fact, British train engineers refused to drive freight containing ammunition earmarked for British troops in Iraq. There is a growing realization that the flimsy excuses for war are hiding more insidious motives, and that the working class people of Britain, America, and Iraq will pay the price while their leaders jockey for strategic high ground over the corpses of the innocent.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hey drewbooty i agree with u. people on this board called me a p*ssy for not wanting war


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Then they are in-fact, idiots. :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn Drew, I applaud you for what you just said















Great comment indeed!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I will say it again - the war is bad!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I was amused to hear that the Saddam which was on TV in Iraq last night might have been one of his doubles, and it might have been live, or pre-recorded - says American Intelligance (a contradiction in terms)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You know what would be even more funny: if the US ends up with a POW camp full of Saddams, not knowing who's the real one and who are the doubles


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow, lots of deluded ideas of what's going on. How quickly we forget. WWI was a war of attrition, there was heavy opposition by competent soldiers. Not a bunch of unskilled, low moral conscripts. But hey if you think Saddam Hussein should be left alone then just imagine what things will be like in another 12 years. Does another million Iraqi people have to be murdered and tortured? When do we say enough is enough? Has everyone forgotten France's ties with Iraq? Russia's? China's? Don't kid yourselves. Oil isn't the primary reason, the US has more than enough oil reserves and contracts that they don't have to secure Iraq's oil fields.

Anyways, I'm not "happy" about the war. I'm not pro-war, I'm anti-Saddam. I don't know how much more clear it can be made that Saddam Hussein will never be disarmed by diplomacy or inspections. If those methods were possible then he would have been disarmed years ago. After 12 years of deceit how much good would another couple weeks have done? Let's not fool ourselves any longer, Saddam will never comply with words and papers, forcing him out is the only way and his people cannot do it because they are mercilessly slaughtered every time they try.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Saying we are in Iraq to "seize oil" is truly the talk of a misinformed young man.... I applaud your post Neo as it seems you are the only one on here with a little sense. I dont think ANYONE here wants war, yet we realize that war is the only method to stop this madman. Our reason for attacking Saddam is simple. He is a tyrannical madman that gases and tortures his own people, has tried in the past (and will try again) to get weapons of mass destruction to use against Isreal or us, has consistenly decieved and evaded UN resolutions.....our goal is "regime change"..... because a madman in power of a nation that is a sworn enemy of the United States is not something Bush is willing to gamble on.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The world will never be able to be united with men like him in power.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> Does another million Iraqi people have to be murdered and tortured? When do we say enough is enough? Has everyone forgotten France's ties with Iraq? Russia's? China's? Don't kid yourselves. Oil isn't the primary reason, the US has more than enough oil reserves and contracts that they don't have to secure Iraq's oil fields.


those sound like my words, but re-worded and re-thought











> hey drewbooty i agree with u. people on this board called me a p*ssy for not wanting war


you're the idiot who posted about sitting there eating popcorn iraq gets bombed...to me that's cowardism....sitting on your ass watching "daily updates" on the news, i don't want to watch the news anymore because i want to see it first hand



> Then they are in-fact, idiots.


we are idiots because we want to rid iraq with saddam? we are idiots because we want a better world? we are idiots for not seeing your views drew?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Wow, lots of deluded ideas of what's going on. How quickly we forget. WWI was a war of attrition, there was heavy opposition by competent soldiers. Not a bunch of unskilled, low moral conscripts. But hey if you think Saddam Hussein should be left alone then just imagine what things will be like in another 12 years.


 I don't know if you're referring to my comment, but if so, then you're knowledge about WW1 is incomplete...
In Germany and France (I don't know about the British), many soldiers were indeed enthousiastically and confidently marching into the war, were singing patriotic songs while parading through the capital towards the battlefield, and were cheered at by huge crowds. The English soldiers were even ordered to leave their trenches in formation and singing, straight into enemy machine gun fire... 
I'm not denying there weren't people around, civil as well as military, who were against the war, but the general concensus on both sides was that they would go into a short and victorious war, and that the enemy would be defeated in no time. How wrong they were, unfortunately....

All I wanted to point out is was what underestimating the enemy can lead to - I'm well aware a lenghty war like WW1 is not going to happen in Iraq, but it _can_ turn out to be a longer and bloodier war than Washington bargained for).

What I said earlier had nothing to do with being against the war (I'm not particularly in favor of it, as a matter of fact, but at the same time I realise it's inevitable).
And it also has nothing to do with what I said: taking the conquest of Iraq too lightly: there are simply too many factors playing a role that the allies don't control, wheter they like it or not...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> > Then they are in-fact, idiots.
> 
> 
> we are idiots because we want to rid iraq with saddam? we are idiots because we want a better world? we are idiots for not seeing your views drew?


 No, just idiots for not accepting other opinions... Each person has its own reasons to oppose the war: some may indeed be cowards, but most surely are not. They are looking at current events and world politics differently, and that does not make them cowards.
I don't consider myself a coward, even though I'm not fighting and not willing to fight in a war (ever!).


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > > Then they are in-fact, idiots.
> ...


 ah....i see......well, then i must consider myself an arrogant idiot because well, i don't see how they can protest and not support our troops (my fellow marines) who are out there defending and fighting for whats right


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, they didn't ask for it, so don't shove them things up their throat (or somewhere else) which they didn't ask for. Those people are against war, have their reasons for it, and you *can* agree or disagree. You are pro-war, and have your reasons for it, and people *can* agree or not: that simple is democracy








And I think their protest is only directed against the White House and its policy, not against the soldiers that are fighting and paying the price for their ideas/policy...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i know this is off topic...but does anyone know why they sent US Marines into Iraq?.......

.....i'll tell you why.....because they wanted the job done fast, correctly and efficiently


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

so why wouldnt they send the seals if they wanted that? sneak into the city, asassinate hussein, done. of course thats illegal, but who would say anything? Nobody.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DrewBoOty said:


> so why wouldnt they send the seals if they wanted that? sneak into the city, asassinate hussein, done. of course thats illegal, but who would say anything? Nobody.


 Because it will take a while to rebuild th ecountry after the government falls flat on its face.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> so why wouldnt they send the seals if they wanted that? sneak into the city, asassinate hussein, done. of course thats illegal, but who would say anything? Nobody.


 And who would care? Nobody. :biggrin:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> so why wouldnt they send the seals if they wanted that? sneak into the city, asassinate hussein, done. of course thats illegal, but who would say anything? Nobody.


 because they probably have marine recon teams doing that as we speak







......except for the assassination part...but we ALL know that the recon team is efficient enough to do that too


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

actually i dont know that lol... dude almost none of us have been in some sort of military service, you need to compare factors for us, mmmmkay?

see, im going from things ive read and I've never read about the marines doing much except the guy who crawled through the grass shot the leader of a camp site, then crawled back through the grass while everyone was running through the tree's and thick foliage. (much longer lol) took him like 5 days forward 1 days to get setup for the shot, and then 5 days back.

Now seals, ive read some crazy sh*t dude, like that little blip x10...

ok that was extremely vague but im sick and what not, that story was OLD.. saw it on history channel special about Marine Snipers.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> so why wouldnt they send the seals if they wanted that? sneak into the city, asassinate hussein, done. of course thats illegal, but who would say anything? Nobody.


 Simple: "Regime change" is more than just killing its main component. To install a new government, all traces of the old regime need to be wiped out to make sure they won't return...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> saw it on history channel special about Marine Snipers.


 i saw that.....we currently hold the record for longest kill by a sniper


----------

